# Hurdlr



## Ctp1224 (May 10, 2016)

Is this app helpful?


----------



## TecJay (Jun 27, 2016)

I find it to be helpful since it tracks your mileage automatically when you drive over 10mph. Another great feature is that it tells you how much money you will be deducting with those miles. You can also separate Uber/Lyft deposits and expenses from your bank account. You can export a report for tax time to make it even simpler.


----------



## RastamanVan (Sep 7, 2016)

I have been using it for 3 weeks now and I love it. I have tried alot of others including QBSE and this is bar none the easiest to use. Since it is still getting bigger and being updated they do not have all the banks (capitalone 360), but the major ones. There support is great I have gotten a response from them in 2-4 hours every time. Plus its free. Can't beat it.


----------

